# Licking River Bass fishing?



## cj33 (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone ever do any good for bass on the Licking ?
I have fished that several times and it looks awesome but I must be doing something wrong because I always come up empty or close to it.
Any suggestions???


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Where are you fishing on the Licking? I fished last Thursday on my property on the Licking off the bank and caught 6 spots. 3 were over 13", the others were between 10-12".
Bassky


----------



## cj33 (Mar 21, 2009)

Must be holding my mouth wrong I guess???
I have fished it from the mouth of the Ohio all the way to the 275 bridge and just have not done very well. Like I said, I believe they have to be there, it just looks like prime habitat but for some reason that body of water gives me fits. 
I was part of the other thread you were on about: <Any river bass fisherman on here> . 
I fish the same pools and tribs you do but the Licking just keeps me guessing. 

I'm new to this site and glad to be a member. It seems to be a wealth of information. It's great that everyone is willing to help each other out. 

Like I said in the other thread, if you see me on the river, flag me down and say hey. Black and charcoal Stratos. Sounds like you have property on the Licking. How cool is that??? When I float by, jump on board and we can tell lies and swap stories. Maybe you can show me a few of the secrets to trigger a consistent strike or two!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I am about 12 miles south of the mouth of the Ohio. I am between the first riffle you come to and the next one on the left side. This is where the better fishing is on the Licking. You can get through both riffles but you will have to trim your motor and stay to the right at both riffles. My neighbor caught a 5lb lm late last summer on a SB in an area between the 2 riffles. The river is high and muddy today, April 8th. I will hit the backwaters of the creek at my house that runs into the river. I should do pretty good. I have a 16' hydrasport BB with a 115 merc, white with red stripes on the side. Sounds like you are not going up far enough. Fish rock banks with laydowns and rocky banks and shoal areas. 
Bassky


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there a launch ramp between the mouth and the first riffle? Perferably nearer to the first riffle. Thanks.


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

Bassky how far are you from where banklick creek comes in? My son and i have been fishing the licking almost every saturday for the past month, We have made it from fredricks landing to the second creek on the right. Caught a nice 2 lb lm at the mouth of banklick a couple of weeks ago. We plan on going past the second creek next time out. Are there anything we need to watch for. We are in a 14 ft alum with 8 hp merc and trolling motor. Thanks for the info
Steve


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Campbell Co. Closest to the mouth is Fredericks Landing on RT 9 AA highway towards Newport off of I-275 on the left, need a pass to launch. Next ramp is at Clines on the River, $5 to launch, pay at the bar, it is down over the hill. This is off of I-275, south on AA, right on 915, Clines is at the top of the hill on the right. This is the ramp I use. Nice ramp with a dock. The next ramp and the closest to the first riffle, is Locust Pike ramp in Kenton Co. You will have to google map this one. Too hard to write out directions. If the river is low, I cannot put my 16' hydrasport in, too shallow. You can launch as long as the river is not low! This is about 2 miles from the first riffle. Clines is about 4 miles from the first riffle. The fishing starts getting good anywhere past Clines on the river. You have good depth past I-275. There is a shallow hump on the left by Knotty Pine on the Bayou Restaurant. As you pass Locust Pike ramp you come to a shallow shoal, it gets narrow and shallow here. The next shallow area is what we call Trapps riffle (1st riffle) it bends to the right, need to go slow and stay to the right, idle and raise prop here.
Good Fishing!
Bassky


----------



## cj33 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds like you may be right Bassky, I may not be going far enough. I am hoping to get on the river in the next week or so depending on what the water levels do so I'll take your advice and come on up a little further and give that a shot. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the boat ramps.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

The Licking is extremely high, fast and muddy right now, Monday April 13th. It will take at least a couple of weeks to clear up.
Basskyt


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

Bassky Thank you the update on the licking river please keep posting updates on it. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## cj33 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update Bassky! This rain the next couple days isn't going to help the situation either.


----------



## 08mryaker (Sep 12, 2010)

i work with a bridge painting company were currently finishing the john roebling bring going over the oh river now moving down to alexandria right next to the kayak/canoe rental painting a bridge goin over the licking and i always bring my yak and poles i catch alot of smallmouth and drift for cats occasionally never once have i got skunked on the licking great river to fish and beautiful too!!!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

There was a solid sanitation waste spill up river near Mt. Olivet about a month ago. With little or no rain in the last month I have not fished the river. We need a good rain to FLUSH this out. i live right on the river 15 miles south of Cincy and there is no current and hasn't been for about a month. The fishing should start to get good in the next couple of weeks.
Bassky


----------

